# My *!@# pygmy wethers ruined my neighbor's truck



## hikerchick (Aug 29, 2009)

Now I have animal control after me.

I have as yet been unable to devise a pen that will keep him in. I think I have to put him on Craigslist.

I have had him since he was born- I watched his mom die of polio and vowed I would never get rid of her babies.

I am heartbroken.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a shame. I hope you can find a solution that will make everyone happy.


----------



## goatsandmore (Aug 29, 2009)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Now I have animal control after me.
> 
> I have as yet been unable to devise a pen that will keep him in. I think I have to put him on Craigslist.
> 
> ...


It happens, First secret of goats is get everything away from the fence, we only have 3 ft fence and never have a problem with them getting out, course the pic below is when we let them out they went right for the car..









Don


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 30, 2009)

They don't jump over the fence- what they do is work on it pushing and pushing and pushing until they bend the wire and then squeeze out underneath.


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a goat that will test every fence line. It is a game for her. We have now put her in the buck pen with the sheep and goat pannel. It can not be bent and she can not wiggle under it. Here is a picture of it at tractor supply.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/fencin...ot-panel-sheep-goat-16-ft-l-x-48-in-h-3610359

However, at our old farm we ended up lineing the bottom of the fence with 4x4's and cinder blocks. We also drove metal rods through the fence into the ground. Very attractive, I know, but it worked!!!


----------



## ()relics (Aug 30, 2009)

maybe add an electric strand at the bottom?


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, you'll have to stand electric or build a tighter fence.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 30, 2009)

This would be so much easier if I weren't alone and broke. Sigh. The things we do for love.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I think if they want to get out, they get out--for now, put him or them in a run, wood pallets are free here, run wood panels on the outside of the run,   I would also cover the run, cause if he can't get out at the bottom, he may try to get out over the top.  My brother had pygmies and I think they are escape artists. :/


----------



## TxMom (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine push and push until they can slide underneath also...it's soooooo frustrating trying to keep them in when all they want to do is get out. :/  We just finished the fence for their new yard today, finally.  It's much bigger and hopefully they'll be happier in there.  My husband went to Academy and bought a few packages of tent stakes, and now we're going to go stake the fence down to the ground...one stake half way between fence posts, all the way around.  I think it will work to keep them from pushing and going underneath the new fence...fairly cheap solution, too!  I sure hope it works...


----------



## rebecca100 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am so sorry.  I know the feeling.  I had to get rid of three of my five bcause of complaining neighbors-and they never even got out.  I kept the last two because they were my favorites and I refused to give in completely, but I am horrified of what would happen if they ever did get loose. The neighbors threatened the law over a loose rooster.  They would stroke over a goat.  At least you can know that your no the only one who has problems with livestock and neighbors even if I don't have any useful suggestions!


----------



## username taken (Sep 1, 2009)

tether him


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Sep 1, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> wood pallets are free here, :/


Sorry to interupt this thread, but FREE?    Where do you live? I am coming over right now......they sell pallets for $15 or more here!


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 1, 2009)

ND--my younger daughter brought 3 flatbeds full last summer, if we go to the dump yds, we can haul as many as we want.   I think we started with 100 give or take.  She is going to call John to see if we can get more where she worked--they were hauling them to the dump and he told her it didn't matter where they went as long as they were gone, so she brought them here.     Some of them are broken, but are still usable.
I wouldnt' tether goats unless you are there at all times to check on them.  The leashes or ropes can wrap around a leg and if they get scared, they can break a leg--then you will have to either doctor them which could cost money and time or put them down--either way--that would be a no win situation.   I tried it when I first got my goats and a neighborhood dog came down and the goat had a broken leg,  I was lucky, cause one of my brothers is an EMT and my sister is an RN, both brothers raised sheep for years.  When brother and sister got done with him, he didn't even limp, but it taught me a lesson. :/.  but there again, everyone does what works for them--it may never happen to you.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree, a hot wire would solve the whole problem. The goats are just being goats, it isn't their fault their fence isn't working.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 3, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> tether him


I would never leave an animal tied up. It's just cruel.


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 3, 2009)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> username taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was her point.. Lol.


Hi Keren!


----------



## username taken (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Blackbird ... you will have to excuse the blonde moment ... do I know you? lol

I posted it because I knew people would panic 

look, long story short, there are times when it is in the best interest and welfare of the goat, to be tethered. I myself have 2 boys who came down to - either tether, or be slaughtered. They were pets, so I went with the tether. I'd suggest this situation with the OP is similar.


----------



## goatgirl123 (Sep 4, 2009)

My son raises pigs....so we need a sturdy fencing that will hold in a 200 lb animal. We use hog fencing that we got at Tractor supply. We put in round post every 7-8 feet and nailed the individual fencing to the post. I think the panels come in either 14 or 16 feet panels. They are about 7 feet tall.  They cost us about $15 each. We have both Nubian and Netherland dwarfs and no escapes. Knock on wood !!!!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 4, 2009)

so hikerchick - what happened with the neighbor's car?? did the goatie really ruin it, scratch it, or just poop on it? are you in the hopper for any $$? did they file an insurance claim? and how was that worded:

"the tiniest cutest little imp of a goat put his hooves on my car"???

;-)

sorry for the hubbub. electric is a great solution and you can do it yourself - go to TSC and get all the stuff - they will help you figure out what you need.

good luck!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 4, 2009)

What happened is that he got into a fight with the goat in the reflection on the stainless steel panels on my neighbor's race car trailer. It can't be fixed so it must be replaced. He is getting an estimate and he will let me know. I wonder if my homeowner's insurance will cover it? He seems to think it is going to be rather expensive.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, wow..  That really sucks, but I can totally see how that might happen.



Best of luck to you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to admit that the picture in my mind of your goat head butting his reflection in the neighbor's trailer is funny! 

Unfortunately, aluminum is expensive to fix/replace. The trailers are significantly more expensive to buy too. I would check your insurance policy.  They may not cover farm animal damage.


----------



## goatgirl123 (Sep 4, 2009)

I would seriously get some advice on your responsibilities for the trailer. Replacing is costly. But he cannot hold you responsible to replace the entirety when just an area is damaged. Age & condition of the trailer come into play as well. Hopefully he is not just someone looking to get a new trailer. Get advice from an attorney and your home owner's insurance. If you do a little research...you can find free legal advice available. Good luck.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 4, 2009)

ugh... sorry. and i agree with goatgirl123. most atty's will let you talk with them for the first hr for free - and no its not weird for you to do that... remember that attorneys like to dispense wisdom (or is that, they like to hear themselves talk??? just kiddin)

good luck - let us know how it goes.


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 26, 2009)

I know this happened a while ago but I do have an update.

My homeowner's insurance paid my neighbor almost $4,600 for the damage. Hooray!!!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW HC
that is great.

you paid the premiums, now time for them to pay up like they should.

ya hoo!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah, I got my money's worth this year; and now I am leaving the house so they can't jack up my premium.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank goodness the insurance took care of it. That is what it is for anyway. Good for you and glad it worked out.


----------

